# One Good and nine average



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

Took my daughter last night. This was the big one of the bunch.

It was good to be out again. Beautiful night.


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

John you still have that flounder radar :thumbsup: i've come up empty handed the last 3 trips in 3 different areas, Im glad to see Flounder pics from around the area I was almost convinced they had already ran to deep water.


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

I never picked up a gig. Watched them have a blast.

Her friend missed 8. There are still a few out there.

added better pic.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice photo.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

John and the ladies nice job. Thought about it last night, but too cold for this old man.


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

I need help with flounder gigging...are they still out there?


----------

